# [OT] Weisst du es?

## Pretanter

Hi

hatte heute Mittag ne gute Idee für einen Off Topic Thread, hier kurz die erläuterung.

Wir erraten Begriffe aus dem Bereich Computer Linux wenns sein muss sogar Windows  :Smile: 

Ich fang einfach mal mit etwas leichtem an.

Was heisst FSB?

gruss pret

----------

## Gekko

Naja, so toll find ich Deinen OT-Thread nicht   :Laughing: 

Antwort lautet Front Side Bus.

Jetzt meine Frage, juhu bin ich gut aufgelegt: was heisst

Affengriff

(kommt aus dem Bereich Windows)

----------

## Realmaker

Strg+Alt+Entf  :Cool: 

Was heisst IDE?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was heisst IDE?
> 
> 

 

Naja, wenn man einen Einfall hat. Ist aber falsch geschrieben.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## beejay

Integrated Drive Electronics

was bedeutet MACH?

----------

## ignatz

1. Imperativ von Machen

2. Schallgeschwindigkeit

3. Fakultät für Maschinenbau

4. Multilayer ACtuator Head

und was bedeutet Microsoft (hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt)

----------

## Gekko

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> und was bedeutet Microsoft (hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt)

 

Ist doch klar: Kleinweich   :Cool: 

Was bedeutet RTFM

PS.: IDE könnte aber auch Integrated Development Environment heissen.

----------

## Lenz

Winzigweich, ist doch klar  :Smile: .

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein, daher stell ich jetzt auch meine Frage:

Was heißt "closed"?  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Read the fucking manual.

Modem?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Eine collision-detection würde dem Forum nicht schaden  :Cool: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine collision-detection würde dem Forum nicht schaden 
> 
> 

 

<kicher>

Thomas

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Will ja kein Spielverderber sein, daher stell ich jetzt auch meine Frage:
> 
> Was heißt "closed"? 

 

Dass ich den Thread zumachen soll?  :Twisted Evil: 

Nein, bin ja kein auch kein Spielverderber.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, bin ja kein auch kein Spielverderber.

 

War das jetzt schon die nächste Fräge ??

----------

## primat

hab zwar keine offene Frage mehr aber

was heißt DMA?

----------

## spitzwegerich

direct memory access.

Ich wiederhol mal meine Frage:

modem?

----------

## ignatz

Direct Memory Access

Ok, woher kommt dann das "my" aus mySQL?

----------

## Pretanter

Direct Memory Access

Frage:  DRM?

----------

## ignatz

modulator demodulator

So umm wieder auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen siehe oben...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Modem ist ein Kunstwort aus MODulator und DEModulator.

Krieg' ich jetzt ein Eis?

Nachtrag: Man wieso sind andere immer schneller  :Sad: .

----------

## primat

modulator demodulator!

FSB?

----------

## ignatz

DRM gibts glaub öfters....

digital rights management?!

Und nein, Eis gibts auch keine für Modem, weil ich schneller war und FSB war schon die erste Abkürzung   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## primat

direct rendering machine!

----------

## Lenz

FSB steht für FrontSideBus und das hatten wir schon! Der Schwächste fliegt, du bist raus primat  :Wink: 

----------

## ignatz

Ok, dann nochmal:

Für was steht das "my" in mySQL?

----------

## primat

Für meins ganz allein  :Wink: 

OK! Ich geh in Rente! Tschüss

Einen hab ich noch

TFT

----------

## luchs99

Dann fällt mir auch ein längst vergessenes Akronym ein:

Was heisst WINDOWS ?

----------

## ignatz

Thin Film Transistor

----------

## Lenz

Thin-Film-Transistor

----------

## Deever

WINDOWS heisst Thin-Film-Transistor? Hmm...dem kann ich aber nicht folgen...

*SCNR*  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Lenz

 *primat wrote:*   

> Für meins ganz allein 
> 
> OK! Ich geh in Rente! Tschüss

 

Du hast dich soeben das 2. mal disqualifiziert. Schön, dass du das wenigsten selber bemerkt hast und in Rente gehts  :Wink: . See ya  :Smile: 

"My" heißt natürlich die Tochter des Entwicklers. Danke ignatz  :Wink: .

 *Deever wrote:*   

> WINDOWS heisst Thin-Film-Transistor? Hmm...dem kann ich aber nicht folgen...

 

Schau mal eine Seite weiter vorne...

Du bringst mich auf einen neue Frage: Was heißt *SCNR*  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

windows:

Will Install Needless Data On Whole System

SCNR:

sorry could not resist

¿HURD?

----------

## ignatz

Hird of Unix-Replacing Daemons

----------

## spitzwegerich

¿HIRD?   :Smile: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> 'su -c emerge -DC world' - and nine other reasons why you shouldn't trust every fool from the internet

 

War das die Frage?

Gibt 'ne Fehlermeldung wegen der fehlenden Anführungszeichen um emerge -DC world, mit Anführungszeichen gibt's ne andere Meldung, welche?

platinumviper

----------

## ignatz

Ok, stimmt anführungszeichen haben gefällt. Aber erzähl mir mal, was am ende für ne fehlermeldung kommt, würd mich auch mal interessieren....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

Für was steht denn die Abkürzung/Dateiendung RAR?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## amne

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> Ok, stimmt anführungszeichen haben gefällt. Aber erzähl mir mal, was am ende für ne fehlermeldung kommt, würd mich auch mal interessieren....  

 

emerge unmerge can only be used with specific package names, not with world or system targets.

Bin halt ein besonders Mutiger.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lenz

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Für was steht denn die Abkürzung/Dateiendung RAR?

 

1. deutsches Wort: Beispiel: Käufer sind noch rar.

2. Rent-a-Rail

3. Rapid Assessment and Response

4. Rattenscharfes ARchiv

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## theche

Was bedeutet SPDIF??

----------

## Lenz

Sony/Philips Digital Interface

Was heißt gn8? Tipp: Das mache ich jetzt, genug gespammt für heute...

P.S.: Dieser Thread ist spamverdächtig  :Smile: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

RAR

humm, das AR wird wohl für ARchive stehen, das vorderen r könnte von Eugene Roshal (oder wie er heißt), also dem Author stammen.

Mmmh, mir fällt grad nix gutes ein, glaube ich.

Hab doch eines: BIT   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DaDanny

BIT = Binary Digit  :Smile: 

Mal wieder was einfachen: WYSIWYG  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

What You See Is What You Get  :Mr. Green: 

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Hab doch eines: BIT  

 Vollendeter Pilsgenuß? http://www.bitburger.de

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## spitzwegerich

WYSIWYG:

What You See Is What You Get

Nachdem beim obigen HIRD keiner mehr mitspielen wollte, gibts was neues:

¿BASIC?

----------

## DarKRaveR

@Inte: War RAR Korrekt ? ODer wofür steht es nun ?

BASIC - Beginners all (purpose) symbolic instruction code.

Es gab aber noch andere Definitionen was es bedeuten soll.

PERL ? *g* (Scherzfrage)

BIOS ? (Die eigentliche neue Frage)

----------

## spitzwegerich

Bei Perl muss ich passen, BIOS: basic input output system

Noch eine Programmierprache:

¿FORTRAN?

----------

## spitzwegerich

PERL:

Practical Extraction and Report Language

Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister

Google ist geil  :Cool: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Oh, und ich hatte für PERL noch den:

Programmable Extended Rubbish Lister im Hinterkopf, aber der andere iss auch klasse !

Und die Originalbedeutung kam auch noch, mehr kann man sich ned wünschen.

FORTRAN - Echt keinen blassen DUNST.

----------

## platinumviper

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> Ok, stimmt anführungszeichen haben gefällt. Aber erzähl mir mal, was am ende für ne fehlermeldung kommt, würd mich auch mal interessieren....  

 

Ob es eine Fehler- oder Erfolgsmeldung ist hatte ich doch noch gar nicht verraten. Zur Antwort siehe amnes Beitrag. Die selbe Meldung bekommst Du natürlich auch, wenn Du 

```
emerge -DCp world
```

 als root oder als Mitglied der Gruppe portage eingibst.

platinumviper

edit1:

Oops, Frage vergessen.

Was heist WYGIWYW?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Whatcha get is whatcha wunt ?

Oder wie, aber ich dachte das gehört anners rum   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inte

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Whatcha get is whatcha wunt ?
> 
> Oder wie, aber ich dachte das gehört anners rum  

 

Waazzzup??  :Wink: 

Hast schon richtig gelegen mit Rosehal.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Lenz

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> PERL:
> 
> Practical Extraction and Report Language
> 
> Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister
> ...

 

Cheat0r!   :Wink: 

----------

## luchs99

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> windows:
> 
> Will Install Needless Data On Whole System
> 
> 

 

baaahhhh - keine Anglizismen bitte

W elcher

I diot

N ur

D iesen

O llen

W ahnsinn

S chrieb

luchs

----------

## Gekko

Ich hätt ne neue Frage:

Was heisst MPEG?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Moving Picture Experts Group

¿SCO?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Caldera hat die Santa Cruz Operation übernommen und sich deren populäreren Namen (bekannt durch UnixWare und Open Server) zu eigen gemacht.

Gruß, Inte.

¿IBM?

----------

## spitzwegerich

schöne Antwort, Inte  :Very Happy: 

IBM heißt International Business Machines.

Woher kommt der Name der Programmiersprache C?

----------

## Inte

Danke für die Blumen  :Very Happy:  Da leg ich doch glatt noch ein 's drauf  :Wink: 

Die Programmiersprache C wurde von Ken Thompson und Dennis Ritchie in den frühen 1970er Jahren für das neu entwickelte Betriebssystem Unix entworfen. Ken Thompson passte zunächst die Programmiersprache BCPL auf seine Bedürfnisse an und nannte die so entstandene Sprache 'B' (nach den 'Bell Labs' in denen die Sprache entwickelt wurde). Aus dieser Sprache entstand dann 'C'.  :Mr. Green: 

Woher kommt der Name von Java?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## nillsen

Aus Algol 60 und BCPL  wurde B,

danach hat Dennis Ritchi (ein Entwickler von UNIX) das ganze zu C weiterentwickelt.

Wenn nicht, schlagt mich  :Smile: 

Gruß Nillsen

[edit]Schade, ich bin zu langsam[/edit]

----------

## nillsen

Java ist altenglisch und bedeutet Kaffe, das Grundnahrungsmittel von Programmierern  :Surprised: 

Was bedeutet IT?

----------

## Gekko

IT=Informationstechnologie

Was bedeutet GNU?

----------

## nillsen

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> IT=Informationstechnologie
> 
> Was bedeutet GNU?

 

Falsch !!  :Smile:  noch'n Versuch (Tip: Rosa Riese)

----------

## Gekko

Nicht falsch   :Twisted Evil: 

Könnte allerdings auch

Indent Tab character, Impuls Terminal, In Traffic, Information Type, Intermediate Trunk oder Internetwork Termination heissen

harharhar, Gekko

Edit: Könnte auch die Bezeichnung eines Rechenzentrums sein... weis ned so genau

----------

## spitzwegerich

Fein, jetzt weiß ich auch wo "C" herkommt. Ich hab vorhin aus Interesse gefragt, da ich es nicht wusste.

GNU: Gnu's Not Unix

Frage stell ich keine, IT ist ja anscheinend noch offen.

----------

## nillsen

Ok,

dann spezialisiere ich die Frage mal:

Ich rede von der deutschen Abkürzung IT und der Rosa Riese ist nicht ganz unschludig dran. Oh man, ich fühle mich wie ein Oracle  :Smile:  (nein, keine neue Frage)

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## Inte

 *nillsen wrote:*   

> Java ist altenglisch und bedeutet Kaffe, das Grundnahrungsmittel von Programmierern 

 

Na ja, fast.  :Wink: 

Der Name Java hat seinen Ursprung übrigens im Namen einer starken Kaffee-Sorte, die speziell für Espressos Verwendung findet (Java-Bohne) und von den Entwicklern bevorzugt getrunken wurde.

Im tropischen Idealklima reift die oft für Espresso verwendete Java-Bohne. Anders als in anderen Kaffees kann man sie hier in ihrer reinen Form genießen - und nicht als Bestandteil einer Mischung. Die Java-Bohne (Arabica) ist voll, rund, reich und schön. Der Geschmack geht leicht ins süßliche, mit einer feinen und nussigen Note, ausgewogen und mild. Die Crema hat eine exzellente Konsistenz und Farbe. Einer der besten Kaffees der Welt.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## p h a n t

Was bedeutet BOF?

----------

## py-ro

BOF=Begin of File?!

----------

## nillsen

 *nillsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich rede von der deutschen Abkürzung IT und der Rosa Riese ist nicht ganz unschludig dran. 

 

Ok, dann löse ich das nochmal eben auf, der Begriff IT ("iTee", nicht "eiTi", wird von Vielen in diesem Zusammenhang falsch ausgesprochen) steht für  Information und Telekommunikation

Gruß Nillsen

ps.: Die Frage für BOF steht noch offen

----------

## p h a n t

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> BOF=Begin of File?!

 

hm, auch. Ich meine allerdings die deutsche Abkürzung.

----------

## Robelix

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> windows:
> 
> Will Install Needless Data On Whole System
> 
> 

 

Auch nicht übel...

Meines Wissens kommt das Wort aus dem Indianischen und bedeutet übersetzt etwa:

"Weisser Mann starrt auf Sanduhr"

und da's ja immer ein neuer sein muß:

PEBKAC

----------

## Inte

Problem existing between keyboard and chair

Umschreibung für DAU, gelegentlich auch als "OSI-Schicht 8" bezeichnet  :Laughing: 

¿PCMCIA?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## spitzwegerich

PCMCIA:

Personal Computer Memory Card International Association

¿BAfH?

----------

## Deever

Bastard Assistant from Hell, siehe auch BOfH (Bastard Operator from Hell)

Was heisst LART?

----------

## scsimodo

Der Assembler-Befehl zum holen eines Werts von Stack heisst ja bekanntlich "POP". Warum aber heisst der so?

Ob's ne Legende ist weiss ich nicht, die Antwort klingt aber ganz vernünftig.

(Lösung weiter unten)



In grauer EDV-Urzeit, als die ersten Prozessoren entwickelt wurden war wohl einer der Ingenieure mal in der Kantine. Wie in jeder Kantine stehen da die Teller schön aufeinandergestapelt. Zudem hatten die Teller unten einen Gummirand (vermutlich zwex Rutschfestigkeit) und jedesmal, wenn man einen Teller von Stapel nahm gab es ein Geräusch, dass der Ingeniuer wohl mit "POP" verband. Und seitdem heisst der Assemblerbefehl POP.  Inwieweit das stimmt, weiss ich leider nicht...

scsimodo

----------

## DarKRaveR

NEtte 'LEgende'

aber to pop heißt nichts weiter als hervorholen oder auftauchen etc.

to pop something off something .... durchaus gängiger Sprachgebrauch, nachdem man sich entschied das ganze dann stack zu nennen, weil es wie ein Tellerstapel funktioniert (LiFo).

Wobei Stack = Stapel - generell

----------

## Inte

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> PCMCIA:
> 
> Personal Computer Memory Card International Association

 

Unter anderem auch:

Personal Computer Memory Card Interface Architecture (jetzt PC-Card)

People Can't Memorize Computer Industry Acronyms (dt. Die Leute können sich Abkürzungen der Computerindustrie nicht merken)

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## rc

hi,

nur mal so neben bei ...

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IBM heißt International Business Machines.
> 
> 

 

geht mal bei IBM jeweils einen Buchstaben im Alphabet zurück ...  :Wink: 

rc

----------

## Inte

 *rc wrote:*   

> geht mal bei IBM jeweils einen Buchstaben im Alphabet zurück ... 

 Odyssee?  :Shocked: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## _lobo

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Was heisst LART?

 

LART	Linux Advanced Radio Terminal 	 	

LART	Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool

----------

## rc

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Odyssee? 

 

Bingo  :Smile: 

gruss rc

----------

## Pretanter

und weiter gehts:

was heisst:

PCI 

gruss pret

----------

## Mr.Big

Peripheral Component Interconnect

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich dachte PCMCIA sei Personal Computer Miucro Channel Interface Architecture - verdammt, so kann man sich irren.

----------

## Carlo

NIL ?

Carlo

----------

## psyqil

Ist das nicht Latein, Kurzform von ad nihilum?

Ich wollte ja schon immer mal wissen, warum es /etc heißt...?!?

----------

## Deever

Wo wir schon dabei sind:

"/usr" hat nichts mit "user" zu tun, sondern ist die Abkürzung für "Unix System Resources"!  :Wink: 

Was heisst "HTH", "PLONK" und "LLAP"?

----------

## psyqil

1. Happy to help

2. Das Geräusch eines Trolls, der das killfile runterfällt

3. Live long and prosper

Aber was heißt denn jetzt /etc???

----------

## scsimodo

PCMCIA heisst ja wohl immer noch:

People can't memorize computer industry's acronyms

und EMACS war schon immer

Eighty Megabytes and constantly swapping

IBM ist 

Immer besser manuell  oder

Idioten bauen Maschinen

Wo ich grade so in meinem Element bin (hat zwar nix mit EDV zu tun, aber ...)

FIAT : Für Italiener ausreichende Technik, Fehler in allen Teilen

FORD: Für Ossis reicht das

SCNR  :Smile: 

scsimodo

----------

## Robelix

 *scsimodo wrote:*   

> PCMCIA heisst ja wohl immer noch:
> 
> People can't memorize computer industry's acronyms
> 
> und EMACS war schon immer
> ...

 

Na von der Sorte gib's noch jede Menge:

Verkauf Ohne Beratung Ist Standard

Ohgottogott Datenbank Bittebitte Connecte

Produces Enomous Numbers Through Incorrect Understanding of Mathematics

und aus der Computerfreien Welt:

Mein Auto Zerstört Deutsche Arbeitsplätze

Ferrari In Außergewöhnlicher Tarnung

und so weiter...

BTW: mal wieder ein "ernstes", das ich selber nicht weiß:

was heißt SPARC? (außer CRAPS rückwärts)

----------

## Carlo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht Latein, Kurzform von ad nihilum?

 

NIL = "not in list" aka emtpy, null, false, ...

edit: Ich hab' extra noch mal nachgeguckt, nil ist tatsächlich auch eine Form von nihil (ist mir vorher nie aufgegangen - und das, obwohl auf dem Papier kleines Latinum steht).  :Embarassed: 

Carlo

----------

## Inte

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> mal wieder ein "ernstes", das ich selber nicht weiß:
> 
> was heißt SPARC? (außer CRAPS rückwärts)

 

Die SPARC-Architektur (Scalable Processor ARChitecture) ist eine Mikroprozessor-Architektur, die von der Firma Sun Microsystems ab 1985 entwickelt und ab 1987 vermarktet wurde.

Was ist der Manchester-Code?

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Stellt doch endlich mal Fragen, deren Antwort nicht bei http://de.wikipedia.org/ gefunden werden kann.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SnorreDev

 *scsimodo wrote:*   

> Der Assembler-Befehl zum holen eines Werts von Stack heisst ja bekanntlich "POP". Warum aber heisst der so?

 

Meinst du nicht, das kommt vom Wegschieben? Ich mein der Gegensaetzliche Befehl heist ja auch Push ( in allein seinen Ausfuerhungen )

@Inte 

Ach daher kommen die ( aus meiner Sicht als hauptsaechlich C/C++ler ) die designfehler bei Java - die hatten nen Koffeinrausch  :Very Happy: [/quote]

----------

## unix

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist der Manchester-Code?
> 
> 

 

Der Manchester Code ist ein Begriff aus der Telekommunikation, der einen Leitungscode bezeichnet. 

Die Bits werden in die Flanken des Signals codiert. Eine fallende Flanke bedeutet z.B. eine Null, eine steigende Flanke eine Eins. Daher gibt es mindestens eine Flanke pro Bit. Man kann auf ein Takt-Signal verzichten. Daher bezeichnet man den Manchester Code als selbstsynchronisierend. Außerdem ist der Manchester Code gleichstromfrei. 

Manchester Code wird z.B. bei Ethernet verwendet. 

jetzt meine Frage:

was bedeutet

FAQ  :Smile: [/img]

----------

## sven-tek

und wie erzeugt man zwei fallende flanken ohne dabei eine steigende zu Produzieren? grübel[/list]

----------

## Deever

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 2. Das Geräusch eines Trolls, der das killfile runterfällt

 

Nicht nur! Ursprünglich hiess es "Please leave our newsgroup, kid!"  :Wink: 

Das mit /etc weiss ich nicht, sorry!

----------

## Inte

Natürlich hast Du immer abwechselnd eine steigende und eine fallende Flanke.  :Wink:  Aber es heißt ja min. eine Flanke pro Bit. D.h. wenn Du die Frequenz des Taktes halbierst kannst Du zwei fallende Flanken erkennen.

Im Beispiel sind 1 und 3 die fallenden Flanken; 2 und 4 die Steigenden. Wie Du siehst, ist es bei halber Taktfrequenz möglich (rechtes Beispiel) im Infokanal High/Low stehen zu lassen und bei  der fallenden/steigenden Flanke des Taktes eine umgekehrte Flanke im Infokanal zu erzeugen.

```
Taktsignal:

-------     -------     -------                 -------     -------     -------      

      1     2     1     2     1                       1     2     1     2     1

      -------     -------     -------                 -------     -------     -------

Infokanal:

----  ----  ----  ----  ----  ----              ----  ----------  ----        ----

   3  4  3  4  3  4  3  4  3  4  3                 3  4        3  4  3        4

   ----  ----  ----  ----  ----  ----              ----        ----  ----------
```

Alles klar?

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: @unix: Cheater!  :Laughing:  Im http://www.net-lexikon hab ich natürlich nicht nachgeschaut.

----------

## unix

 *Quote:*   

> PS.: @unix: Cheater!  Im http://www.net-lexikon hab ich natürlich nicht nachgeschaut

 

nachschauen ist nicht verboten  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *unix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   PS.: @unix: Cheater!  Im http://www.net-lexikon hab ich natürlich nicht nachgeschaut 
> 
> nachschauen ist nicht verboten 

 

Doch, ist es!

----------

## unix

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *unix wrote:*    *Quote:*   PS.: @unix: Cheater!  Im http://www.net-lexikon hab ich natürlich nicht nachgeschaut 
> 
> nachschauen ist nicht verboten  
> 
> Doch, ist es!

 

na wo steht das?

----------

## Lenz

Bislang nirgends, aber was ist der Sinn der Sache wenn jeder googled? Googlen kann doch auch jeder selber... naja bis auf diese RTFM-Leutchen  :Wink: .

----------

## UTgamer

Ok, ich hab auch was, da hier Hardware Kürzel erschienen hab ich ne Software Kürzelfrage die älter als Linux ist *g*, ja soll es geben.

(Es giebt 2 Lösungen, die 2. hab ich vergessen, die erste ist von vor 1990 häufig in der Unix-Welt verwendet)

Was heist IFF, oder einfacher wo wirds angewendet?

----------

## UTgamer

Niemand weiss es? Dann gebe ich hier mal die Auflösung *gg*

IFF = Interchange File Format

Definierte Schnittstelle um Dokumente aller Art auszutauschen, Audio, Grafik, 

Video, Notationen, etc. Icch hab noch tausende von IFF Dateien.

Hier ein paar Links dazu:

http://www.borg.com/~jglatt/tech/aboutiff.htm

http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/mxr/gfx/2d/IFF.txt

http://www.borg.com/~jglatt/tech/aiff.htm

http://www.musique.umontreal.ca/personnel/Belkin/NIFF.doc.html

http://them.ws/siff/

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/graphics/fileformats-faq/part3/section-125.html

Viel Spass beim einlesen oder informieren  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Wofür steht ABCDE?

----------

## DarKRaveR

10 11 12 13 14

 :Very Happy: 

Okay, dumme Idee

----------

## psyqil

```
*  media-sound/abcde

      Latest version available: 2.1.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.hispalinux.es/~data/abcde.php

      Description: a better cd encoder

```

Und ich wiederhole meine Frage von gestern, weil ich will's wissen:

Was heißt /etc?   :Razz: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

etc ? extended trash collector ?

etcetera ?

humm, vielleicht Eine Tolle Configfilesammlung.

Wer weiß   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Earthwings

/etc scheint keine  andere Bedeutung als "et cetera" zu haben.

Jetzt mal was, was Googles "define:" nicht sofort hergibt: SAP. Und zwar die Firma, nicht Service Access Point. Kleiner Tipp: "Stellen für Arbeitslose Physiker" ist nicht die ursprüngliche Bedeutung   :Razz: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Dann muß es wohl Software aus Pakistan bedeuten   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## MrTom

So... Wenn da alle mitmachen... Muss MrTom auch dabei sein  :Wink: 

Dann wollen wir mal etwas in die Vergangenheit gehen. 

Was bedeutet MFM?

----------

## kip

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Was bedeutet MFM?

 

Microsoft-Free-Machine?  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Danke, Earthwings!  :Very Happy:  Zu Deiner Frage: Die Gelddruckmaschine von '97 heißt Systeme, Anwendungen, Produkte. 

Mr. Tom:  Modified Frequency Modulation, steht doch im Hardware-HOWTO  :Wink: 

Meine neue Frage: SANA

Und ich glaube auch zu wissen, wer das auf jeden Fall beantworten kann... :Razz: 

----------

## UTgamer

 :Cool:  SANA = Standard-Amiga-Netzwerkarchitektur, Treiber für Netzwerkkarten.

Und wieder etwas aus dem HW Bereich:

(Tip, starb zu 486er Zeiten aus)

Was ist RLL?

----------

## passenger 57

SAP = Sanduhr  Anzeige Programm

CU

----------

## passenger 57

Nochmal zu etc:

"etc.

Abkürzung für lateinisch et cetera, 

und so weiter.

----------

## muhQ

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ...Und wieder etwas aus dem HW Bereich:
> 
> (Tip, starb zu 486er Zeiten aus)
> 
> Was ist RLL?

 

RLL = Run Length Limited

Begriff aus der Festplattenecke  :Smile: 

fällt grad nix ein für ne neue frage.

----------

## Deever

Zwar OT, aber was heisst SuSE?  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

SuSE: Software- und System-Entwicklung

Das sollte man vielleicht mal in einem englischsprachigen Forum fragen  :Very Happy: 

Jetzt wirds christsozialistisch:

Wofür CDU/CSU steht, wisst ihr wohl alle. Aber was bedeutet CSU/DSU?

----------

## rc

hi,

Channel Service Unit. Digitales Schnittstellengerät, das die Anlagen des Endanwenders mit der digitalen Telefonleitung verbindet.

Data Service Unit. Gerät, das bei digitaler Übertragung verwendet wird.

was neues ... hmm

is zwar net besonders kompliziert aber ...

GUI ? -- mir sind zwei mögliche Lösungen bekannt

gruss rcLast edited by rc on Fri Mar 26, 2004 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrTom

AC/DC?

----------

## EOF

AC/DC -> Wechselstrom (alternating current) - Gleichstrom (direct current)

Etwas schwieriger jetzt

SFINAE

Ps: Nicht googeln...

----------

## rc

hi,

zu

 *EOF wrote:*   

> AC/DC -> Wechselstrom (alternating current) - Gleichstrom (direct current)

 

is auch ne australische musikgruppe  :Wink: 

gruss

rc

P.S.: wer hat gegoogelt ?

----------

## EOF

 *rc wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> zu
> 
>  *EOF wrote:*   AC/DC -> Wechselstrom (alternating current) - Gleichstrom (direct current) 
> ...

 

Da ist zwar richtig, aber dann muss die Abk. eine bedeutung haben. Beispielsweise Alte Chaoten/Dumme Chaoten  :Smile: . Aber ihre musik ist gut, sag ich jetzt mal (damit die gralsritter ihr schwert nicht zuecken).

Was bedeutet nun SFINAE ...

----------

## UTgamer

 *rc wrote:*   

> hi, ...
> 
> was neues ... hmm
> 
> is zwar net besonders kompliziert aber ...
> ...

 

Ein bischen zu einfach

GUI = Grafik User Interface

oder *löl* Abk. für Guido

----------

## rc

hi,

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein bischen zu einfach
> 
> GUI = Grafik User Interface
> ...

 

ich weiss nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber es gibt noch mindestens eine weitere Bedeutung von GUI

gruss, rc

----------

## gebner

 *Pretanter wrote:*   

> Frage:  DRM?

 

Direct Rendering Manager

Dummer riechender Mistkübel

Digital Restrictions Management

TLA?  DARCS?

----------

## p h a n t

Für wen es noch interessiert: hinter dem deutschen Kürzel BOF versteckt sich die BenutzungsOberFläche.

----------

## Shai'tan

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *rc wrote:*   hi,
> 
> zu
> 
>  *EOF wrote:*   AC/DC -> Wechselstrom (alternating current) - Gleichstrom (direct current) 
> ...

 

Die Meinung dass es AntiChrist/Death to Christ oder Devil Child ist, hat sich ja lange genug gehalten...

Die Antwort auf die nächste Frage weiss ich allerdings nicht...

----------

## lun_IX

 *passenger 57 wrote:*   

> Nochmal zu etc:
> 
> "etc.
> 
> Abkürzung für lateinisch et cetera, 
> ...

 

ähmm.. will ja nicht nerven, aber "et cetera" heisst ins Deutsche übersetzt "und andere" ...  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Mir ist noch eine hübsche Frage eingefallen:

¿Spam?

----------

## Donnergurgler

SPAM = Spiced Porc and ham

----------

## Donnergurgler

Da fällt mir ein, was ich schon immer wissen wollte:

Was bedeutet das AT bzw. ATX bei der Angabe des Board Formats?

----------

## Earthwings

Advanced Technology bzw. ~ Extended. Wer weiß, wofür das Kürzel des Nachfolgers BTX steht?

----------

## MrTom

BTX = Bildschirmtext

Was bedeutet VI?

----------

## MrTom

Hat das Wort Google eigentlich einen tieferen Sinn?

----------

## Earthwings

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> BTX = Bildschirmtext
> 
> Was bedeutet VI?

 

Schon, aber BTX als Nachfolger von ATX hat ne andere Bedeutung.

VI = Visual Interface?

----------

## amne

Nänänä, Mr Tom hat die Frage nicht genau gelesen. Nänänä.   :Very Happy: 

Noch ne Anmerkung zum Thema Spam: Seine Popularität verlangt der Begriff SPAM meines Wissens nach einem Sketch von Monty Python's Flying Circus.

----------

## MrTom

Ganz klar, dann BETA Technology  :Smile: 

Balanced Technology eXtended

----------

## Donnergurgler

@MrTom:

Google = eine Zahl von 100^100.

----------

## MrTom

 *amne wrote:*   

> Nänänä, Mr Tom hat die Frage nicht genau gelesen. Nänänä.   

 Wer behauptet, dass ich lesen kann? 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Noch ne Anmerkung zum Thema Spam: Seine Popularität verlangt der Begriff SPAM meines Wissens nach einem Sketch von Monty Python's Flying Circus.

 ACK. So hab ich das auch gehört.

----------

## MrTom

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> @MrTom:
> 
> Google = eine Zahl von 100^100.

 

Wusste ich nicht. Hätte ich wohl in der Schule besser aufpassen sollen oder zumindest mir den ganzen Mist merken sollen  :Wink: 

----------

## Donnergurgler

Wofür steht die Abkürzung CIS in CIS-Pool ? 

Was bedeutet DC/MA ?

N8!

Donnergurgler

----------

## kollega

cis is das nicht einen halbton über dem normalen c?   :Laughing: 

was bedeutet CSMACD & CSMACA?

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> SPAM = Spiced Porc and ham

 

Fast. spiced ham.

Es ist ursprünglich der Markenname von einem Büchsenfleisch, und, richtig, Monty Python Flying Circus hat in einem Sketch dem Wort Spam zu seiner heutigen Bedeutung verholfen. Mehr dazu steht auf wikipedia.

----------

## rc

hi

zu CSMA/CD

Carry Sense Multiple Access / Collision Detection

Zugriffsverfahren, dass z.B. bei Ethernet genutzt wird.

gruss rc

p.s.: es die zweite antwort möglichkeit zu gui is auch noch offen

----------

## Qubit

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BIOS ? (Die eigentliche neue Frage)

 

Basic Input Output System!

VLB?

Qubit

----------

## spitzwegerich

VLB: Versuchs- und Lehranstalt für Brauerei

----------

## Pixelbrei

deletedLast edited by Pixelbrei on Tue Oct 18, 2011 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

VLB=VESA Local Bus?

Wo wir gerade dabei sind ISA?

----------

## Qubit

@py-ro (stimmt)

ISA = Integrated System Architecture

ACPI = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface

LWL?

FIFO?

LIFO?

----------

## kollega

LWL -> LichtWellenLeiter

FIFO -> FirstInFirstOut

LIFO -> LastInFirstOut

----------

## py-ro

Da fehlt noch mien Favorit

SISO?

----------

## kollega

Samsung India Software Operations

lol

was google nicht so alles weiß

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *kollega wrote:*   

> Samsung India Software Operations

 

In diesem Kontext wohl eher serial in/serial out.

----------

## py-ro

Ich wollte eigentlich auf

Shit In Shit Out

 hinaus   :Wink: 

Das muss ich den leuten hier dauernd über Datenbank Pflege verklickern  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kollega

an das dacht ich auch erst...

für was steht IMS?

----------

## hopfe

IMS(von der IBM) bedeutet = Information Management System

Was bedeutet  CICS, wenn wir gerade bei der IBM sind  :Smile: 

----------

## kollega

Customer Information Control System

hat irgendwas mit 3270 und cobol auf s/390 maschinen zu tun, oder?!

was heißt MVS wenn wir schon "hardcore" sind??

----------

## hopfe

CICS ist ein Subsystem auf z/os. Hat mit Cobol nicht 

MVS = Multiple Virtual Storage (Auch IBM Großrechner) 

Wie wärs mit DL/1,JCL oder TSO ?

----------

## kollega

jcl Job Control Language

dl/1 Data Language One

TSO Time-Sharing Option

wenn wir schon dabei sind...

ISPF

RACF

btw: hopfe, was machst du beruflich???

----------

## hopfe

so RACF weiß ich (Resource Access Control Facility), für ISPF müßte ich qw benutzen und das wäre ja unsportlich  :Smile: . 

Ich bin Software Entwickler, für z/os, Aix und Win. 

Vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand was AIX bedeutet  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Advanced Interactive eXecutive

BSD=

----------

## kollega

gut gut

BSD   berkley system distribution

und was isREXX  ???

----------

## ruth

hi,

nun mal eine etwas andere frage...  :Wink: 

gegeben sei folgende funktion:

```

void some_funct() {

   char buffer[5];

   char buffer1[10];

--snip-snap--

}

```

wieviel speicherplatz (in bytes) wird dann auf dem stack für buffer und buffer1 bereitgestellt?

(bezogen auf die ia32 Linux Architektur)

und bitte nicht nur eine zahl posten - mit begründung, bitte...  :Wink: 

so long

rootshell

----------

## kollega

denk denk denk... komm nich druff

----------

## Inte

War Char nicht 1 Byte? Also gesamt 15 Byte.

Also die Länge eines Char *15

Oder verwurschtel ich da was?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## dakjo

```

#include "stdio.h"

                                                                                

int main()

{

        char buffer[5];

        char buffer1[10];

        printf("Buffer ist %d\n",sizeof(buffer));

        printf("Buffer1 ist %d\n",sizeof(buffer1));

        printf("Zusammen sind es %d\n",sizeof(buffer) + sizeof(buffer1));

                                                                                

        return 0;

}

```

Ausgabe :

```

Buffer ist 5

Buffer1 ist 10

Zusammen sind es 15

```

Reicht das ?

----------

## ruth

hi,

liegt nahe, gell? *gg*

aber:

```

#include <stdio.h>

 void some_funct() {

        char buffer[5];

        char buffer1[10];

}

int main() {

        some_funct();

}

```

dann

```

gcc -S  -o blah.S ./blah.c

```

gibt dir für func das da:

```

some_funct:

        pushl   %ebp

        movl    %esp, %ebp

        subl    $40, %esp

        leave

        ret

```

was bedeuted, dass es 40 bytes (!) sind...

und jetzt:

warum??? *grins*

ach ja:

der computer alloziert speicherplatz _nicht_ byteweise...  :Wink: 

rootshell

----------

## spitzwegerich

Interessant, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Wie wird denn der Speicherplatz alloziert? Warum kommt genau 40 raus (und nicht zum Beispiel 32)?

----------

## dakjo

5 * 8 || 10 * 4 ? 40

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> 5 * 8 || 10 * 4 ? 40

 

häh?  :Shocked: 

Ich nehme an du willst 5*8 = 10*4 = 40 sagen. Das begründet aber nichts, soweit ich das sehe.

Wenn in 8-Byte Blöcken alloziert wird, dann würden 16 bzw. 8+16=24 Bytes reichen, je nachdem, ob der Speicher für die beiden Arrays zusammen oder getrennt angefordert wird.

Wenn in 4-Byte Blöcken alloziert wird, dann sind es 16 oder 8+12=20 Bytes.

Auch bei allen anderen Zweierpotenz-Blockgrößen kommt man nicht auf 40.

----------

## dakjo

Aber das könnte ja damit was zu tun haben, vieleicht kann uns der Autor dieser Frage ja weiterhelfen.

----------

## Inte

Noch ein Ansatz:

Alignment auf 32-Bit-Grenzen, also

```
[SP+0018h] 2 Byte Alignment + CS

[SP+0014h] EIP

[SP+0010h] buffer[4] + 3 Byte Alignment

[SP+000Ch] buffer[0-3]

[SP+0008h] buffer1[8-9] + 2 Byte Alignment

[SP+0004h] buffer1[4-7]

[SP+0000h] buffer1[0-3]
```

Dann würde ich mal von 20 (12+8 ) Byte ausgehen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## EOF

Wenn ein char ein 32 bit alignment benötigen würde wäre char unnötig. Daher hat char ein 8 bit alignment, short 16 bit und integer 32 bit auf z.b. einem athlon.

Ob man 

```

...

char x[5];

char y[10];

...

```

oder

```

...

char z[15];

...

```

schreibt ist bezüglich des speicherverbrauchs (hier der stack) egal, da beides das gleiche ist (nur anderer pseudocode).

Schaut euch den assemblercode von

```

struct bla{

  char x[5];

  char y[10];

};

int main(){

  bla y[1024];

  return 0;

}

```

an und teilt den speicherverbrauch durch 1024. Sollte etwa 15.** sein. 

Versucht das gleiche mit:

```

struct bla{

  int g;

  char x;

  int z;

};

...

```

Märchenstunde vorbei  :Smile: .

----------

## amne

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Was bedeutet TSR?

----------

## Mac Fly

www.abkuerzungen.de  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mondauge

gebt da doch mal LMAA ein. Ich find deren Antwort genial  :Smile: 

----------

## kollega

tsr = TechnikerSchule Rosenheim

oder Terminate and Stay Resident kommt aus alten DOS-Zeiten

heißt, dass das programm auch noch nach seiner bearbeitung teilweise im speicher vorhanden bleibt...

was ist ein REDIRECTOR???

----------

## dakjo

So und nun ich, was heist KGRRRSwtHG ?

----------

## Deever

Hat zwar mit "Weisst du es?" nichts direkt zu tun, aber ist dennoch gut zu wissen!  :Wink: 

Was denkt ihr, was folgendes Programm tut, wenn man es mehrmals hintereinander laufen lässt, bevor ihr es kompiliert? Was passiert hinterher tatsächlich?  :Smile: 

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main()

{

   int i;

   printf("%d\n", i);

   return 0;

}

```

----------

